# Within 2 weeks, broken personal best largemouth bass twice.



## Josh Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

About 2 weeks ago, my brother and I decided to go out and try this old pond we knew about. It's a local pond, that I cant give any info on. So I apologize in advance, but the place is just too good, and I dont want the place to get trashed, or posted due to high activity. Both bass where caught on Zoom Finesse Plum with purple flake. Fish where caught in about 4 to 5 feet of water, working off of the cattails.

First, we will start off with my person best from 2 weekends ago. I originally though I was snagged on this one, never even felt a belt. Didn't know I had the fish until i saw my line moving to the left.









*6.2 oz 19 inch largemouth bass*

It was a cold day, the fish didn't put much up a fight, and was barely hooked. Still was exciting to say the lease.

Then 2 weeks later, fishing it almost the same spot, I caught this monster. My new personal best









*8.6 oz 23 inch largemouth bass. 
*
She put up one hell of a fight. I know as soon as I set the hook it was a big one again. Didn't think this big however. She peeled drag, running left and right. As soon as she got close to the boat, she took off again under the boat, peeling drag, making my pole look like a U. Quite exciting.

Both bass where released to fight another day, and to spawn. Cant wait to get back out there again and try to hook up with another monster. If anyone would like to show me how to embed a video into the forum, i'd appreciate it. I'd like to post the videos of me releasing these big ol mommas.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Awesome catch! Congrats on your new PB!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool, congrats!!


----------



## Josh Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to post videos from youtube on here?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow! That's some nice fish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really nice size LMB, plus I love their dark coloration.


----------



## Dickson (Apr 2, 2014)

What a difference a sunny day makes...that second fish is beautiful...nice catch on both counts!!!


----------



## Josh Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

Definitely a beautiful bass. I took all the measurements. Hopefully one day soon I can get a mount of it.


----------

